# Stainless steel for over a the aquarium?



## Backdrifts (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello folks,

Is it ok to use stainless steel above the aquarium, I am thinking of making brackets for LED light project i have in mind.

My aquarium does not have a hood, just a facing at the front and sides so i have nothing to screw it onto. Also i dont like it when lights are just lying over the braces at the top.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's okay, but may rust, IMO. Plastic and Acrylic are better choices. I've also seen lights hanging as pendants and that looks awesome. Or, you can build a hood to connect the lights to.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Stainless steel will not rust and years ago most canopies and light reflectors were made of stainless.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's why they are called stainless in the first place. They do not get stained.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Stainless steel can rust and get discolored. There are different grades some of which are more resistant than others. As far as it being ok for over an aquarium I don't see why not. Most pumps have impellers made of stainless, and some of them even develop a little rust with time.


----------



## Backdrifts (Aug 1, 2012)

It Really depends on the grade of stainless.

Marine grade 316L will not rust, this is the kind of steel they use on canopies in kitchens, and on boats.

However lower grade stainless 309, will rust, i work in the oil and gas industry and have seen a lot of rusty stainless piping.

I was more concerned if the metals in stainless would poison the fish. But thanks for all the feed back saying its fine. I will get a welder to make some brackets.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

201, 301, 304, 316 will not rust. None of the NiChrome alloys will rust actually. 400 series or chrome based stainless grades will.

My biggest concern would be the weight and expense. SS sheet is very expensive.


----------



## somefish (Sep 2, 2012)

Technically , stainless steel CAN rust , at least , as was said ^^ , the cheaper grades . Think "stain-less" , not "stain-proof" ;~)
But , if you just want to use it for light brackets above the tank , that won't be in contact with SALT water , it will be absolutely 100% fine .
You could even use aluminum for this purpose , which might be easier to work with . As long as it wasn't in contact with the water !
I'd say , go for it .


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Not that this even matters but typically, if it is magnetic, it will rust.


----------

